# Where can I get aquarium safe plexiglass that won't cost me a fortune?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm building a paludarium and need plexiglass so I can build the skeleton of the scape. Thanks!


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

Depends on where you live, but any plexiglass will be aquarium safe... You can also use egg crate for a false bottom or styrofoam as a background.. There are tons of options. I recently did a pal for my kids to raise tadpoles in and didn't use any plexi in the design.. What exactly is the plexi for in yours.

Just noticed you are in new west.. Home depot or ronas should both carry plexi.. Many other glass shops will have it too.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Swope2bc said:


> Depends on where you live, but any plexiglass will be aquarium safe... You can also use egg crate for a false bottom or styrofoam as a background.. There are tons of options. I recently did a pal for my kids to raise tadpoles in and didn't use any plexi in the design.. What exactly is the plexi for in yours.
> 
> Just noticed you are in new west.. Home depot or ronas should both carry plexi.. Many other glass shops will have it too.


I'm making a stream along the back to grow lucky bamboo in. Also since I'm upstairs I have to make sure I don't entirely fill the tank due to weight issues and I'm using the plexiglass to make easily measurable dry areas.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Swope2bc (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds pretty cool! Be careful though, plexi and glass will not bond permanently with silicone. (lots of info on the web about it) So if you are trying to keep an area completely dry with the plexi it may not work as you had hoped. Bonding plexi to plexi is the best bet. You can heat it and mold it too! Which could make a very neat winding stream feature... Hmmm... Well anyway get some pics as you go, I would love to see it.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Swope2bc said:


> That sounds pretty cool! Be careful though, plexi and glass will not bond permanently with silicone. (lots of info on the web about it) So if you are trying to keep an area completely dry with the plexi it may not work as you had hoped. Bonding plexi to plexi is the best bet. You can heat it and mold it too! Which could make a very neat winding stream feature... Hmmm... Well anyway get some pics as you go, I would love to see it.


I plan on spraying the spray foam some people use over the plexiglass after to help seal it. And yeah I already have a Tank Journal posted here though nothing too good is there now. It sounds better than it will be since this is my first time trying anything like this, but hopefully it still looks decent.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Swope2bc said:


> That sounds pretty cool! Be careful though, plexi and glass will not bond permanently with silicone. (lots of info on the web about it) So if you are trying to keep an area completely dry with the plexi it may not work as you had hoped. Bonding plexi to plexi is the best bet. You can heat it and mold it too! Which could make a very neat winding stream feature... Hmmm... Well anyway get some pics as you go, I would love to see it.


I plan on spraying the spray foam some people use over the plexiglass after to help seal it. And yeah I already have a Tank Journal posted here though nothing too good is there now. It sounds better than it will be since this is my first time trying anything like this, but hopefully it still looks decent.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Industrial plastics in Port Coquitlam has tons of plexi.Home depot is very expensive for that.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

try craiglist?


----------

